# New Products from ICAST!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Go to www.bassmaster.com and then go to GEAR, then you can see slides of new Reels, Rods, HardBaits, or SoftBaits! My shopping list is already made out!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

What a bunch of dummies. They can't put the correct name of the reel on the Z200? It is not called a Magforce 3D. Magforce 3D is the braking technology.

That Ardent Edge is incredibly ugly.

Overall a good show. Daiwa delivered tech craziness, Shimano delivered for budget anglers and Abu won best in show for freshwater reel. Hope the MGX lives up to the billing. It looks good!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> What a bunch of dummies. They can't put the correct name of the reel on the Z200? It is not called a Magforce 3D. Magforce 3D is the braking technology.
> 
> That Ardent Edge is incredibly ugly.
> 
> Overall a good show. Daiwa delivered tech craziness, Shimano delivered for budget anglers and Abu won best in show for freshwater reel. Hope the MGX lives up to the billing. It looks good!


If there was anyone else that I would have bet on to follow ICast it would have been you!LOL 

I'm looking more at the baits, but I need a GOOD spinning reel???? Any suggestions? 
I want to check out the Ouzo Gator Toad, Northern Lights color changing plastics and hardbaits, the Z-Man PaddlerZ, Damika MTB, ABT Banshee, The YoSuri color reflecting hardbaits, and BigBiteBaits Crappie Thumper


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> If there was anyone else that I would have bet on to follow ICast it would have been you!LOL
> 
> I'm looking more at the baits, but I need a GOOD spinning reel???? Any suggestions?
> I want to check out the Ouzo Gator Toad, Northern Lights color changing plastics and hardbaits, the Z-Man PaddlerZ, Damika MTB, ABT Banshee, The YoSuri color reflecting hardbaits, and BigBiteBaits Crappie Thumper


Check out the quantum reels. I have 2 of the energy's and a catalyst. Smooth drags and great bails. Another good one is the shimano symetre. Great reel for the money. It's my #1 dropshot reel.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Check out the quantum reels. I have 2 of the energy's and a catalyst. Smooth drags and great bails. Another good one is the shimano symetre. Great reel for the money. It's my #1 dropshot reel.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I called Quantum yesterday about the SMOKE spinner, they said it wouldn't be out until Jan 2012! I may just wait!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I am interested in trying out the new NanoFil line. It must be something if it won one of the top awards. 
Definitely like the Shimano prices. There are also some good prices right now on older model Citicas and Curados. 
Did any of you read the article about the two 22 yr old kids that took their concept to the ICast and did pretty good?
They have an interchangeable Spinnerbait/Buzzbait kit that you can change weight, blades and such without retying the lure. 
It would be interesting to see how that pans out for them.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm torn on the Nanofil. Reviews from ICAST were obviously strong, but I haven't heard too many of the guys using it raving about it yet. 
I guess i'll probably give it a shot before the end of the season. 

It amazes me that every year these companies come out with different baits, or a new twist on a bait that makes me sit here and drool! I hate 'em!!!!

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been using the NANOFIL now for over a month. You should definitely give it a try...my only complaint is that the rated line strength is at the knot. I also fish alot from the bank and with my normal Daiwa Samurai Braid 20lb (2 lb dia) I can pull free from most snags or straighten the hook. The 12 lb Nanofil will not allow me to do this and until I learned that, I lost alot of lures! I really did not have the abrasion issues that most had and like I said fish alot of rocks and areas with submerged trees, the weak spot of the line even with abrasion is the knot. I also use a double palomar (trying to get more knot strength) without issue, but it did not increase knot strength! If you like braid and use this line on a boat all the time (where you can move to unhook snags) and can live with the rated knot strength.....IT IS PERFECTION!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well that's 1 endorsement! I'm using 10# Sufix 832. Does the Nanofil float or sink?

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

young-gun21 said:


> Well that's 1 endorsement! I'm using 10# Sufix 832. Does the Nanofil float or sink?
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_


Floats...like regular braid...same fibers as PP.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> If there was anyone else that I would have bet on to follow ICast it would have been you!LOL
> 
> I'm looking more at the baits, but I need a GOOD spinning reel???? Any suggestions?


That new Certate is completely awesome, but those are big $. The new Stradic FJ i sweet in white.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh! OOOOHHH! Wowwwwww! What impressive new crap, this year. I can get some and retire last years latest crap.LOL!!!!! ......Thanks for helping the economy!......So what are you? Yuppie fishermen or tackle collectors? --Tim...........................................................................................................................................






........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought all fishermen was "Tackle Collectors".


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Ohhh! OOOOHHH! Wowwwwww! What impressive new crap, this year. I can get some and retire last years latest crap.LOL!!!!! ......Thanks for helping the economy!......So what are you? Yuppie fishermen or tackle collectors? --Tim...........................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 47681
> ........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 47682


Come on Tim, don't get your panties all bunched up!

I am a "Full Blooded" ******* that is able to purchase new lures and gear, I try them out and give good reviews.....so others may be able to use the reviews to make "Good" purchases if they want....AND I just enjoy trying new stuff and new techniques....most of the time, if it works like my normal stuff I end up giving it away to kids or people that are interested in using it! I have 6 Rods and Reels now and the three sizes of PLANO fishouflage soft bags and that is all the lures and gear (for crappie, Walleye, and Bass) that I will ever own from now on! If I find something new that is better, I will give away the old...this was a promise to my wife!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I've been using the NANOFIL now for over a month. You should definitely give it a try...my only complaint is that the rated line strength is at the knot. I also fish alot from the bank and with my normal Daiwa Samurai Braid 20lb (2 lb dia) I can pull free from most snags or straighten the hook. The 12 lb Nanofil will not allow me to do this and until I learned that, I lost alot of lures! I really did not have the abrasion issues that most had and like I said fish alot of rocks and areas with submerged trees, the weak spot of the line even with abrasion is the knot. I also use a double palomar (trying to get more knot strength) without issue, but it did not increase knot strength! If you like braid and use this line on a boat all the time (where you can move to unhook snags) and can live with the rated knot strength.....IT IS PERFECTION!


Is it clear? Or is it opaque? I've heard mixed answers so hopefully you can set the record straight...seems interesting but I'm wondering why I'd use it over a braid or a FC.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

wow said:


> ohhh! Oooohhh! Wowwwwww! What impressive new crap, this year. I can get some and retire last years latest crap.lol!!!!! ......thanks for helping the economy!......so what are you? Yuppie fishermen or tackle collectors? --tim...........................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 47681
> ........................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 47682


smh.......


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Is it clear? Or is it opaque? I've heard mixed answers so hopefully you can set the record straight...seems interesting but I'm wondering why I'd use it over a braid or a FC.


I would say opaque, it is not clear, but it totally disappears in the stained water of CJ...I cannot speak for clear water areas. 
My main reason for trying it, was to see if there really was that big of a difference in casting distance...and there is a huge difference! I split between bank and boat and while on the bank I sometimes need "Monster" casts to get to deep water and the Nanofil does this easily....but at a price if you get snagged! 
Just think of it as a braid that casts better but is not as strong!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I would say opaque, it is not clear, but it totally disappears in the stained water of CJ...I cannot speak for clear water areas.
> My main reason for trying it, was to see if there really was that big of a difference in casting distance...and there is a huge difference! I split between bank and boat and while on the bank I sometimes need "Monster" casts to get to deep water and the Nanofil does this easily....but at a price if you get snagged!
> Just think of it as a braid that casts better but is not as strong!


Thanks! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I expected to hear from Larry, Curly and Mo.....I'm not disappointed. So where's Shemp?
Intimidator, I applaud your humanitarianism, sombody's got to do it! LOL!--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow said:


> I expected to hear from Larry, Curly and Mo.....I'm not disappointed. So where's Shemp?
> Intimidator, I applaud your humanitarianism, sombody's got to do it! LOL!--Tim...........................................................................................................................................................................


I find it incongruent that you post prayers in one thread and so willingly attempt to force conflict in another. This is growing old.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

A guy looks for help n u guys berratte bomb him nice pm sent 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Whats funny is, my highest end rod/reel combo is a st croix premier/sahara combo, but if you add how much i have spent on lures, i probably could have bought 20 Or more real high end rod/reel combos(maybe not by tokus standards though) And 90% of the time im either fishing a crank i made or a 'measly' dardevle spoon lol. I am not sure why (especially since i have taken 3 graduate levels classes in composite materials so i can appreciate the technology) but when it comes to rods and reels i just have a difficult time dropping serious coin on them. But i am done spending on lures. Most months i get money taken off my rent by finagling some lures into the eqn lol.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

JamesT said:


> but when it comes to rods and reels i just have a difficult time dropping serious coin on them.


One of the main rods i fish is a 2 piece ml berkley "titanium guide series" that i got on ebay for $5. Although it has the word titanium, im pretty sure this is a "$20 rod". Ive got thousands in lures yet often fish with a "piece of junk" i like it though...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thats some funny "stuff" !....GC was a prophet!!!!!--Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Toku, have you tried the DSII yet? The CJ Bass and Crappie love the shad color!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Hey Toku, have you tried the DSII yet? The CJ Bass and Crappie love the shad color!


A little bit. I caught a little Erie smallie on it, but have only fished it for about 45 minutes. I have plans to fish it extensively as the weather cools here.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Toku, I bought some Ouzo Goby swimbaits and Edge Hybrid Flurry Minnows to try before we go and fish with LordOfThePunks...I let you know how they move!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Hey Toku, I bought some Ouzo Goby swimbaits and Edge Hybrid Flurry Minnows to try before we go and fish with LordOfThePunks...I let you know how they move!


Those do look interesting! Let me know!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont get caught up in new stuff. there is stuff that i know perform well and i usually stick to that stuff. watch the pros and you will know real quick if something is a gimmick or its the real deal because ALL of them will be using it if its legit and only a handfull will encorporate it if it isnt. case in point - the power poles. another way to know if something is here to stay is , does it get copied? if a bait is suddenly being made by every bait company then its prob the real mccoy. lucky craft r.c. 1.5 and 2.5 is a good example and creature baits like sweet beavers.

bottom line, some stuff is awesome, some stuff not so much. price shouldnt matter and if it does, just wait a few years and the big companies will be mass producing the stuff at a fraction of the cost. ill stick with the o.g.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont get caught up in new stuff. there is stuff that i know perform well and i usually stick to that stuff. watch the pros and you will know real quick if something is a gimmick or its the real deal because ALL of them will be using it if its legit and only a handfull will encorporate it if it isnt. case in point - the power poles. another way to know if something is here to stay is , does it get copied? if a bait is suddenly being made by every bait company then its prob the real mccoy. lucky craft r.c. 1.5 and 2.5 is a good example and creature baits like sweet beavers.
> 
> bottom line, some stuff is awesome, some stuff not so much. price shouldnt matter and if it does, just wait a few years and the big companies will be mass producing the stuff at a fraction of the cost. ill stick with the o.g.


Hey I'm the same way,got stuff that I trust and it's all I really need. Although every now and then that damn "Tackle Monkey" cons me into thinking I NEED something that I really don't. I actually probably need to get rid of some stuff and a few rods n reels that I hardly ever use.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont get caught up in new stuff. there is stuff that i know perform well and i usually stick to that stuff. watch the pros and you will know real quick if something is a gimmick or its the real deal because ALL of them will be using it if its legit and only a handfull will encorporate it if it isnt. case in point - the power poles. another way to know if something is here to stay is , does it get copied? if a bait is suddenly being made by every bait company then its prob the real mccoy. lucky craft r.c. 1.5 and 2.5 is a good example and creature baits like sweet beavers.
> 
> bottom line, some stuff is awesome, some stuff not so much. price shouldnt matter and if it does, just wait a few years and the big companies will be mass producing the stuff at a fraction of the cost. ill stick with the o.g.


I'm really not as bad as it sounds...I mainly fish swimbaits....for everything. Since I started using the Keitech Stuff, I have been trying to find something comparable that is easy to get, has a better price, and has different sizes for all my fishing...nothing yet comes close! 
I have high hopes for the Ouzo stuff, it is an American Company (Florida) and the Plastic they use is top notch and holds scent just like the Keitech, the bait movement is unreal...now all it has to do is catch fish! The Drawback to Ouzo is that the don't offer smaller sizes (3") for Crappie.

I received the Edge stuff last night and it is typical American Junk...it has that heavy plastic smell (even though it is suppose to be a new type of plastic and scented) and the movement is also hindered by the cheap plastic, it has a huge paddle tail but at any retrieve, it doesn't move well.

Z-Man is coming out with the Paddler Z, I'm looking forward to trying their Elastec/k Plastic in a swimmer.

The only hardbaits I'm looking at is the Damika MTB..which is their new Buzzbait...I really like their Tremor lipless Crank. And the ABT Banshee which is a 4" four jointed (metal hinged) swimmer.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I took the Ouzo Goby out at lunch today and work them in real world conditions...the action is not that good unless you use them as jerk baits, and when you cut the tail and fins it turns into a Big 4", Expensive, Curl-tail Grub...Guess I'll stick with the Keitech stuff for awhile longer!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I took the Ouzo Goby out at lunch today and work them in real world conditions...the action is not that good unless you use them as jerk baits, and when you cut the tail and fins it turns into a Big 4", Expensive, Curl-tail Grub...Guess I'll stick with the Keitech stuff for awhile longer!


You should try some of these:

http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...3.0 inch (CHIBI DON)&manufacturename=MEGABASS

http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...4.0 inch (MAMA DONG)&manufacturename=MEGABASS


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> You should try some of these:
> 
> http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...3.0 inch (CHIBI DON)&manufacturename=MEGABASS
> 
> http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...4.0 inch (MAMA DONG)&manufacturename=MEGABASS


I do all my damage with the Keitech Swing Impacts...the "paddle-tail" swimbaits give me alot of options.

Tok, sent you a PM.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I took the Ouzo Goby out at lunch today and work them in real world conditions...the action is not that good unless you use them as jerk baits, and when you cut the tail and fins it turns into a Big 4", Expensive, Curl-tail Grub...Guess I'll stick with the Keitech stuff for awhile longer!


Now I'm glad I didn't look into getting any of those or the EDGE stuff.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Now I'm glad I didn't look into getting any of those or the EDGE stuff.


They looked like good designs...but were poorly executed. If Ouzo comes out with a paddle tail on the goby body it would be excellent. Edge has an overall nice design but the tail is too thick and the plastic is too dense...the tail just does not move well!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> They looked like good designs...but were poorly executed.



Isn't that the case with alot of stuff not just fishing tackle.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

no need to get all fancy with that ichibantackle stuff. I bet these work better for half the price. Made in the USA.

Jacks Worm

Wacky Jack


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

JamesT said:


> no need to get all fancy with that ichibantackle stuff. I bet these work better for half the price. Made in the USA.
> 
> Jacks Worm
> 
> Wacky Jack


No need to get your panties in a bunch. If people prefer the high end stuff so be it. Keep your 2 cents to yourself. Read your sig and stop posting.

Made in the USA? What rod and reel do you use? Better yet what terminal tackle do you use? Where's your clothes made or anything else you own? No need to bring that BS here. Yes it would be nice to support the U.S. but face it, we ourselves put us in our own crap hole by being greedy Americans. Don't want to be all political but when you agree to work for the same wages as those over seas then lets talk.

It's always fun to point fingers but it sucks when its pointed back at you huh?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

legendaryyaj said:


> No need to get your panties in a bunch. If people prefer the high end stuff so be it. Keep your 2 cents to yourself. Read your sig and stop posting.
> 
> Made in the USA? What rod and reel do you use? Better yet what terminal tackle do you use? Where's your clothes made or anything else you own? No need to bring that BS here. Yes it would be nice to support the U.S. but face it, we ourselves put us in our own crap hole by being greedy Americans. Don't want to be all political but when you agree to work for the same wages as those over seas then lets talk.
> 
> It's always fun to point fingers but it sucks when its pointed back at you huh?


panties in a bunch lol. I like me Japanese tackle too. This is my unopened stuff. Unfortunately most of of my opened stuff got ripped off this spring (more than what you see here). Maybe I should have said this (wasn't trying to be politically correct)

The jacks worm and wacky jack are killer. Yamawhat? And they are half as much as the ichiban tackle links. As a bonus they happen to be made in the USA. Maybe you should consider checking out the case plastics site and seeing some of their other baits. These just happen to be my faves. Derek is already a multimillionaire. I'm jealous of him and want to be just like him.

I shop at wal mart. I like wal mart. It is open 24 hours which suits my shopping needs. Prices are cheap and and sam walton seems to have done a good job.

I wasn't trying to be pc at all, just sayin.

Did I say that the jacks worm and wacky jack are awesome baits, aren't a rippoff like yamaanything and just happen to be made in the USA?

BTW you could only purchase 4 of those baits in the US. Most were shipped from Japan.

And I'm insulted that you insinuated I was PC. I'm probably one of the least PC posters on here lol. I pretty much dont GAS...

Happy warrior baits weekend bass tourney guys...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> no need to get all fancy with that ichibantackle stuff. I bet these work better for half the price. Made in the USA.
> 
> Jacks Worm
> 
> Wacky Jack


Listen, I appreciate the links and please continue to steer me in the direction of American made product because I would rather give my money to an American company....The only problem is that very few American companies think that Anglers are smart enough to realize that their product is inferior.
The major Japanese or Foreign Lure companies build and engineer their lures to catch fish, THEY TAKE THEIR FISHING SERIOUSLY! They use quality materials, and they spare no cost to come up with a lure that works. 
The American companies build lures to catch fishermen, they use cheap, smelly, and harder, plastics, cheaper materials, and normally make cheap copies of well engineered Japanese lures. 

Yesterday I tried 2 more American Company Baits...the Ouzo Goby from Florida and the Edge Hybrid Flurry Minnow from Cali. Both looked to be high quality and well engineered...Both would not swim, the Ouzo performed like a stick bait, that only moved slightly when jerked and the Edge (Even though scented still smelled like strong plastic) would only swim when burned...and I mean burned, and it still did not even come close to the action of the Keitech's at a super slow retreive!

I am a Keitech Swing Impact and Impact Fat user....for every kind of fishing...As soon as I find ANY American Company can compete....I will buy their Product!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

as far as my "fancy" comment I was referring to the design. Look at that ichiban tackle link then look at the jacks worm. Same basic idea/overall shape. But the ichiban has a bunch of details that IMHO are insignificant. Not to mention I think the overall shape of the jacks worm is better for most situations, especially in flows. 

They've got that same magical softness, drop rate, fluttering action as the yamastuff but are significantly more durable and cheaper too. I don't call yama stuff ripoff for no reason. I have my reasons for everything and form my opinions based on my experiences. Not some marketing schmarketing bullcrap or report written to peddle goods like those tackleunderground reports written by those hammers out in sanfran.

I bet if you and toku and spfldbassguy and intimidator and anyone else on here fished those megabass plastics that were linked and the jacks worm, you'd much prefer the jacks worm. Little doubt in my mind. They are that good. My brother and I refer to them as fish crack.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I hear you intimidator. Trust me. I won't bore you with countless examples(like the xcalibur stick bait that ain't no pointer though they look identical- I've xrayed them both side by side by the way, different weighting distribution). You too form your opinons on experiences. I am a former engineer and think most everything out there is junk(not just fishing stuff). I have no problem paying top dollar for the good stuff. Like patagonia.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> as far as my "fancy" comment I was referring to the design. Look at that ichiban tackle link then look at the jacks worm. Same basic idea/overall shape. But the ichiban has a bunch of details that IMHO are insignificant. Not to mention I think the overall shape of the jacks worm is better for most situations, especially in flows.
> 
> They've got that same magical softness, drop rate, fluttering action as the yamastuff but are significantly more durable. I don't call yama stuff ripoff for no reason. I have my reasons for everything and form my opinions based on my experiences. Not some marketing schmarketing bullcrap or report written to peddle goods like those tackleunderground reports written by those tools out in sanfran.
> 
> I bet if you and toku and spfldbassguy and intimidator and anyone else on here fished those megabass plastics that were linked and the jacks worm, you'd prefer the jacks worm. Little doubt in my mind. They are that good. My brother and I refer to them as fish crack.


Maybe you CAN help! 
I am looking for swimbaits...not worms...I find that the fish I'm targeting key in on baitfish and different colors and characteristics throughout the year. Sometimes they want them moving at a good pace, sometimes stop and go, or twitch and die, sometimes bounced off the bottom..the key is when the bait is moving the tail has to move, even at dead slow speeds...it has to have that vibration and movement. 
Keitech also offers the perfect color combinations for my lake, the different patterns, and the species that I fish for. The Crappie, Walleye, and Bass love the Silver Shad, Perch, Bluegill, Dk Green Pumpkin, Lime/Chart, and Black...they have added other colors that are also nice...the baits hold the squid scent for the life of the bait...and now since I found MEND-IT, I can even repair them with no loss of action! 
BUT...If I find an American Company to provide me the same quality of product I will gladly switch...So, until then, I'll continue to try new baits and keep my eyes open!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> no need to get all fancy with that ichibantackle stuff. I bet these work better for half the price. Made in the USA.
> 
> Jacks Worm
> 
> Wacky Jack


Then do a double blind test and prove it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Well they are megabass and i have complete respect for mr. ito. Anyone who hand carves their crank bodies for the mold is ok by me. My fave cranks are the vision 110, griffon sr and flap slap shallow. The prop darter 110 aint bad either.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JamesT said:


> as far as my "fancy" comment I was referring to the design. Look at that ichiban tackle link then look at the jacks worm. Same basic idea/overall shape. But the ichiban has a bunch of details that IMHO are insignificant. Not to mention I think the overall shape of the jacks worm is better for most situations, especially in flows.
> 
> They've got that same magical softness, drop rate, fluttering action as the yamastuff but are significantly more durable and cheaper too. I don't call yama stuff ripoff for no reason. I have my reasons for everything and form my opinions based on my experiences. Not some marketing schmarketing bullcrap or report written to peddle goods like those tackleunderground reports written by those hammers out in sanfran.
> 
> I bet if you and toku and spfldbassguy and intimidator and anyone else on here fished those megabass plastics that were linked and the jacks worm, you'd much prefer the jacks worm. Little doubt in my mind. They are that good. My brother and I refer to them as fish crack.


I might try them too as the MB stuff is so hard to find in stock...and then to get the right color...yikes. Like Intimidator, I find the plastic used by certain companies, not all Japanese (Roboworm for instance), to be superior to the mass produced stuff. Most of the JDM stuff is incredible...and very effective.

I use most pintail plastics for drop-shotting in Erie, and I like the Hazedong profile as it looks more Goby like.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> I might try them too as the MB stuff is so hard to find in stock...and then to get the right color...yikes. Like Intimidator, I find the plastic used by certain companies, not all Japanese (Roboworm for instance), to be superior to the mass produced stuff. Most of the JDM stuff is incredible...and very effective.
> 
> I use most pintail plastics for drop-shotting in Erie, and I like the Hazedong profile as it looks more Goby like.


Hey Tok...don't you order directly from Catherine at MegaBass USA?? Heck, I don't even look for stuff anymore...I just order what I need and a few extra to save the hassle!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Hey Tok...don't you order directly from Catherine at MegaBass USA?? Heck, I don't even look for stuff anymore...I just order what I need and a few extra to save the hassle!


For some stuff...there are a lot of products and colors that don't make it over tho.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> For some stuff...there are a lot of products and colors that don't make it over tho.


I thought she could get anything they make...do they have a Japan only series of products?? Are they saving the good stuff for themselves!LOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I thought she could get anything they make...do they have a Japan only series of products?? Are they saving the good stuff for themselves!LOL


Check out how many colors are here:

http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...G-X&manufacturename=MEGABASS (ITO ENGINEERING)

Compared to here:

http://www.megabassusa.com/products/giant-dog-x

I'm sure Catherine can get the other colors by ordering from Japan...but so can I.  Maybe she can get something that is out of stock from retailers...that would be my last resort.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> I bet if you and toku and spfldbassguy and intimidator and anyone else on here fished those megabass plastics that were linked and the jacks worm, you'd much prefer the jacks worm. Little doubt in my mind. They are that good. My brother and I refer to them as fish crack.


Hey now I was queitly sitting in the corner sippin' my 40 watching the debate unfold and you call me out. I must be popular(wish I could remember that line from the Oscars,Sally Field?) I don't even know what you guys are even talking about when it comes to Japanese stuff. I've used the Keitech Intimidator has given me and I do like the swimbaits.I'm like a coma patient riding in the back seat of the car with all you guys,I've no idea what you're saying.LOL


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Intimidator said:


> Maybe you CAN help!
> I am looking for swimbaits...not worms...


Sorry no suggestions, but it sounds like you have found a winner. (is that one of those hollow body swimbaits?). I've never bought any of those as I could never justify the price. Hand dip process, I understand, maybe prices have come down. And I'm sure they work great as they look sweet (I'm talkin the money minnow types) I really don't fish soft plastics all that much. I used to get the 3" (maybe 4'?)Luck E strike "cheapy" solid body swim baits from wally world or the mister twister sassy shads (similar to luck e strike, not even sure if these are "swimbaits" buts thats what I thought they were) both work well for me but probably pale in comparison to the keitechs. And I've got some of the bigger 4" or 5" gander brand solid body sassy shad style but haven't used them enough(thus far not impressed for the very reason you mention, not so great action, need to get that body moving more and tail proportion/design just seems like it could be better, see acklac comment below). I can imagine getting that tail to paddle at super slow speeds is tough. Now I want some of those keitechs. Maybe case plastics has something I don't know. Nor can I comment if it will work as well as those keitechs, probably not. Good luck.

Acklac7 on here makes some killer, killer soft plastics swimbait style with a super cool (handmade mold) design. Blew me away when I saw them in action...have seen nothing out there like them...maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Sorry no suggestions, but it sounds like you have found a winner. (is that one of those hollow body swimbaits?). I've never bought any of those as I could never justify the price. Hand dip process, I understand, maybe prices have come down. And I'm sure they work great as they look sweet (I'm talkin the money minnow types) I really don't fish soft plastics all that much. I used to get the 3" (maybe 4'?)Luck E strike "cheapy" solid body swim baits from wally world or the mister twister sassy shads (similar to luck e strike, not even sure if these are "swimbaits" buts thats what I thought they were) both work well for me but probably pale in comparison to the keitechs. And I've got some of the bigger 4" or 5" gander brand solid body sassy shad style but haven't used them enough(thus far not impressed for the very reason you mention, not so great action, need to get that body moving more and tail proportion/design just seems like it could be better, see acklac comment below). I can imagine getting that tail to paddle at super slow speeds is tough. Now I want some of those keitechs. Maybe case plastics has something I don't know. Nor can I comment if it will work as well as those keitechs, probably not. Good luck.
> 
> Acklac7 on here makes some killer, killer soft plastics swimbait style with a super cool (handmade mold) design. Blew me away when I saw them in action...have seen nothing out there like them...maybe he'll chime in.


The Keitechs are not hollow (2 different plastics, used on core and sheath) and actually since a friend told me about MEND-IT, I can reuse them, over and over....they were getting expensive because they would tear..."But Now With MEND-IT, They're Good As New!"

They are the only swimmers that I have ever seen that the tail still moves as slow as you want to go, they are even fantastic under a slip bobber when the fish suspend like now...drop it down in front of there faces and gently twitch!
I catch Walleye, Bass, Crappie, Perch, WB, and Cats and a friend has even caught a Musky. Check out Keitechs website...they have videos of the baits in action....probably my best "Find" ever for fishing!


----------

